# Lake Jackson near Tallahassee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Visited family in Tallahassee this week and fished Lake Jackson three times. Earlier in the summer the action was outstanding, but it's in a lull right now. Only those thoroughly familiar with the lake are catching just a little. *My 3 day total was a few barely keeper shellcrackers and 1 small bass.* According to a bait shop operater a few locals are catching fairly well. They report it should pick up in just a few weeks.

Jackson is one of Florida's disappearing lakes. In 1999 the sink hole opened again and in just a few days the lake practially drained to near nothing. All the fish and gators went into the aquifer. This has happened 4 times since 1907. About a year ago the water started coming back and fishing was outstanding this summer. 

Jackson apparently has a zillion shellcrackers. I caught a bunch too small to keep. The snail population is great and shellcrackers like this as a food source.

Vegetation is extremely heavy and hydrilla is thick. You have to pick the channels to travel very far or have a power motor to cut through the hydrilla. "Go Devil" type boats I saw had no trouble going anywhere they wanted. I did ok with a 20hp kicker but had to stop now and then to remove the hydrilla buildup.


----------

